# Climber?



## ccwonka (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm sure everyone has a strong opinion, but I wanna hear 'em anyhow . . . .
I'm looking at either a Tree Lounge or this one from Cabella's
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...e+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=climbing+stand&noImage=0

(it's a summit w/ bells and whistles)

Basicaly I'm concerned about long term comfort and my ablitliy to carry it into the woods . . .

CC


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 16, 2006)

ccwonka said:


> I'm sure everyone has a strong opinion, but I wanna hear 'em anyhow . . . .
> I'm looking at either a Tree Lounge or this one from Cabella's
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...e+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=climbing+stand&noImage=0
> 
> ...



Thats a great deal on a Summit Ultra.. My opinion,,, Get the Summit


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 16, 2006)

api , grand slam supreme.............


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 16, 2006)

If you wanna sleep get the tree lounge.
If you wanna climb a tree with the stealth of a ninja, sit or stand in relative ease for hours on end and kill the big boy, then you better get the Summit. Plus that is one heck of a deal on the Viper Ultra.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 16, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> api , grand slam supreme.............



I second that....


----------



## merc123 (Oct 30, 2006)

My buddy uses that stand and he loves it.  He's shot 2 bucks and 1 doe this year already.  Him 3, Me 0.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2006)

summit, although I would check withy basspro to see if they will match the price so you can pick it up at the store and not pay shipping


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Oct 31, 2006)

Sumitt! I've got the API which is comparable. I've heard really mixed reviews  on the tree lounge! It's up to you, if I had it to do over I would have gotten the sumitt viper!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Nov 1, 2006)

Summits are safe and comfortable. The downside is unpacking and packing them they make a lot of noise. I have had more than one deer blow at me getting unpacked and hooked up to the tree. They climb pretty quiet. I have tried several others that pack better this year but had other problems, so I am still hunting with my Summit


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 1, 2006)

Just bought a new summit viper from Dick's 2 weeks ago for 120 bucks out the door. Have always used API's but this summit is very comfortable and sturdy on the tree.


----------



## swamp (Nov 2, 2006)

South Paw I second that paid $120 for my summit viper classic from Dick's in Fayetteville. On sale for $140 and had a $25 gift certificate.  Will be using it this weekend, what a steal!


----------



## merc123 (Nov 2, 2006)

I found a Summit (don't know which model) from the local outdoor store for $199.99.  Looks like a viper classic but I'll have to ask the next time I go there.  They have some cheap stuff but are more expensive than say wal-mart on a lot of other things.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 3, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Just bought a new summit viper from Dick's 2 weeks ago for 120 bucks out the door. Have always used API's but this summit is very comfortable and sturdy on the tree.



My was the classic model too. Never used one of these but after the 1st time in the tree will probraly stick with the summits.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 3, 2006)

Dicks has the Viper CLASSIC for $140 up in Kennesaw right now.  The is a heavier (27lbs) version of the viper(21lbs).  Does not come with the rapid rails either, but neither did the Vipers that are 2 years old.  

This is a STEAL on a great stand


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 3, 2006)

*Summit 180*

Summit 180 With this stand you can face the tree or away, whatever your preference and situation. 

I don't think you can beat a Summit. I've owned a Tree Lounge at one time, but the Summit beats them hands down!

Always, always, always wear a quality safety harness as you climb up and down!!! This goes for ANY treestand! 

Be safe and good hunting.


----------



## deer30084 (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a steel Summit and a Tree Lounge.  I haven't used the Tree lounge the past few seasons.  Why?  I like the ease of mounting the Summit to a tree as opposed to the Tree Lounge with all those bolts.  Two problems with putting the Tree Lounge on the tree:  Dropping bolts and making noise hitting metal on metal.  Plus, it's a little heavy.  My Tree Lounge is several years old.  They probably changed it by now.  And, I think I read somewhere that the original owners of Tree Lounge retired to Florida and sold out to new people.  One person on this thread said it right...if ya wanna sleep, get the Tree Lounge.  If ya wanna get up a tree fast, get the Summit.  My next stand...if I ever get a next stand...will be an aluminum Summit.


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 26, 2006)

My tree lounge was stolen several years back.  I was mad for about 30 minutes and occasionally I'll still vent, but it was the best thing that could have happened.  I bought a summit and was amazed.  It climbs better, makes less noise, and does not require the extra bow hunting adapter.  Go with the summit.


----------



## shop foreman (Dec 27, 2006)

what scooter1 and dcarter said i own a tree lounge and its great to sit in its the carrying , setting up , and climbing part that blows i currently use an api but i wouldnt get the lounge not for that kind of money.


----------



## Deerslayer93 (Jan 11, 2007)

I really like my Ol Man.Light,quiet, and REAL comfortable.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't care I like the TREE LOUNGE got one and maybe gettin another, I don't have the trouble ya'll saying about hooking to the tree Drawback I 'm not happy with the bow set up then it is heavy......


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Jan 18, 2007)

the viper x5 is the best stand ever.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 27, 2007)

It's hard to beat the Gunslinger.It is a little heavier tha most but well woth it when you can litrally sit in the tree for as long as you want without the fatigue.Best climber on the market!


----------



## outsideman (Feb 1, 2007)

Deer Fanatic said:


> It's hard to beat the Gunslinger.It is a little heavier tha most but well woth it when you can litrally sit in the tree for as long as you want without the fatigue.Best climber on the market!



They make the gunslinger up the road from me and I've been thinking of picking one up.The stand as I understand it comes with unfinished metal, how did you finish yours off?


----------

